# This just scares me



## trunks9_us (Oct 25, 2007)

What in gods earth name do these people do to have this much money. Cause I want in

STETSOM Truck Treme Treme In Brazil - Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Reminds me of when i lived in key west. during the fantasy fest parade there were trucks loaded with amplifiers like bands use. When they drove by you the bass was so heavy you would get disoriented and forget where you were


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

That is just insane! Stetsom makes some bada** gear, and their not exactly cheap either. I cant imagine what that entire thing cost minus labor.......


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

King Nothing said:


> Reminds me of when i lived in key west. during the fantasy fest parade there were trucks loaded with amplifiers like bands use. When they drove by you the bass was so heavy you would get disoriented and forget where you were












Nothing like a turbosound rig with no splay! A comb-filtering laserbeam of kill.


----------



## bschnotz (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


>


Sound Quality *LOUD* *! !! !!!*


----------

